# Who is best aquarium photographer? - besides Amano



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Ok Ok, it's hard to determine the best but I'm looking for someone to point me to someone who has a lot of experience taking photographs of planted aquariums. I have some questions for them.

Thanks in advance.

Art


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Hi, Art, 

I think that all it takes to make good aquarium pictures is a decent digital camera with at least 12 megapixels, knowledge of Photoshop or other image processing software, and the common sense not to try to produce garish colors or enhance the image so that it no longer is realistic. The rest is up to the aquascaper.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

I just read this post recently and jcordana1 has great pictures and advice on aquarium photography. Maybe, he can answer your questions.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/113735-how-i-photograph-my-fish.html


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks Paul and bosmahe1. I'm trying to find someone who's mastered the skill.

Regards,

Art


----------



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

it depends on how far you want to take it.

I'm no expert, but i can get shots like this after much practise.










it's all about the lighting...




























backgrounds are importanat also.

blue...










white...










and black...










even odd colours can work...










hair-dryers are important also...for the ripples

This shot what purely for the purpose of achieving nice ripples.










like i say, i'm no expert, but i learn daily.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Saintly,

Nice pics! Can you tell me what kind of bulbs are in those light kits. Also is there a big difference using those versus an off camera flash like a Canon 430ex


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

mark, you the first person that came to mind when i saw this thread...


----------



## pitabread (Jul 14, 2006)

saintly said:


> it's all about the lighting...


Quoted for truth. Lighting is by far the most important aspect of photography.


----------



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm using bowens heads fitted with 5400K rated bulbs. The bowens lamps are stunning with pretty accurate white balance.

Recently, i've been using in situ back lighting on my tanks which gives the 'amano' white background look in real time.

this just shows the back lighting...



















It can be turned on or off at will.

This is also a new tank i've done with back lighting on.










here's a short vid i did of my nano, with the same back lighting






It provides enough light so images can be taken without flash. Most of my images from the 'artistic' perspective though are taken with flash.


----------

